# Direct-Vent Heater



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi. I posted a thread a couple months ago asking some questions about a wood stove for a 30x30x10 pole barn that I am having built. After doing some more research I have been thinking more about heating with a direct-vent propane wall heater instead of a wood stove. I am planning to block off the back half or so (400-500 sq. ft.) to use as a living/sleeping space and will only need to heat that portion so I was thinking that a wood stove may be a bit much and that maybe a smaller propane wall heater would work (as long as it is vented). Does anyone have any experience with this type of heater? Just wondering how well they work and if you guys think it would work for my situation. I plan to insulate the walls and ceiling well so that I can keep as much heat in as possible.

Also, anyone have any recommendations as to where I could get a heater like this in the Hillsdale area? I know that Home Depot, etc. sells these types of heaters but I would really prefer to buy one and have one installed by the same person/company. Thanks!


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Empire dv35sg would be a good fit. 
http://www.empirezoneheat.com/assets/EHS/brochures/DVWallFurnaces.pdf


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

CrankYanker said:


> Empire dv35sg would be a good fit.
> http://www.empirezoneheat.com/assets/EHS/brochures/DVWallFurnaces.pdf


I looked at some of those Empire heaters. Do you think that I really need 35,000 btu's? I really don't know, which is why I am asking. Obviously I don't want to buy one that is too small and then realize that I need more heat. This is another one that I was looking at: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200631838_200631838
It "says" that it will heat 350-650 sq. ft.

Thoughts on differences between the two?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

How big is the area that you're going to heat?

6" wall insulation?

How much insulation in the ceiling?

What about the floor. A cement slab will suck a lot of heat out.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

More thoughts on this, 

It will take a lot of heat to warm an area up if it is cold, much more than it will take to maintain a temperature.
You can aid in this initial heat up with Mr. Buddy heaters and or electric heat.

I believe that a vented heater is in your best interest as with a vented heater, you will expel the moisture.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> More thoughts on this,
> 
> It will take a lot of heat to warm an area up if it is cold, much more than it will take to maintain a temperature.
> You can aid in this initial heat up with Mr. Buddy heaters and or electric heat.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Freepop, I appreciate it. The area that I will heat will be about 450-500 sq ft. I have not blocked it off yet so I am not positive on size, but that is the likely range. I am still researching insulation so I am not sure how much and what type to put in the ceiling and walls. You are right that the cement slab will be cold and will suck heat so I have to keep that in mind - maybe a little larger heater will help in that respect. I have a Mr Buddy heater that I will use to get the place warmed up when I get there. I don't normally spend the night there in Jan or Feb so I will rarely have to deal with brutally cold temps while I am there.

So I guess my questions are how big of a heater do you guys recommend, and how difficult are they to install? I did not plan to put it in myself, but I may consider it if I can get a friend or two to help if they are not too difficult.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If I were you, I'd foam the walls. Fiberglass is a dream for mice and other critters, they don't like foam. It will be more expensive but it also increases structurally.
You can install yourself, the critical things are the gas connections. Soapy water will tell you what you need to know. Or you can have someone do that part.
Whatever one you get, make sure parts are readily available.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My guesstiment is the you'll need 15-20,000 BTU on the coldest nights. Get carpet with a good pad or do a subfloor.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

My cabin is 16'x24'x10' walls, half loft and sits on a cement slab. I have a 35k freestanding fireplace which does a good job of heating it. 

I don't use mine in the winter either and have pretty decent insulation, tongue and groove pine on the interior walls and cedar log siding on the outside. 

In late November and December when I open up it takes 4-5 hours to bring it up to temp and everything is warm and comfortable. The times I have used it in the winter it takes longer to warm the floor and everything else, so I keep a small propane salamander on hand to give the fireplace a little help. I leave my pilot light on all fall and spring and that actually helps a bit in jump starting the warming process. 

I like the idea of a free standing fireplace, but would have put in a wall furnace like you're looking at. Get someone to help you size it properly and don't go too small.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

I wouldn't go smaller than 25000 personally. 
Do yourself a favor and buy a name brand.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

If a direct vent wall heater is like one of those fake fire place heaters, I would stay away from it. You need a chimney or vent on the roof peak. Just my opinion. Ride around the area anywhere and look at the houses. It won't be hard to tell the houses with a direct vent exhaust by the stain on the siding. I'd go with a propane furnace you can fire when you get there and a free standing wood burner to keep the place warm.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks again for all of the replys. At this point I am leaning towards the Empire DV35 Direct Vent Heater. Any other ideas of websites or places to look for the best pricing?

http://www.propaneproducts.com/catalog/direct-vent/empire-dv35-direct-vent-heater-355.html
http://www.efireplacestore.com/cui-dv35sgnat.html


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Pm we where you are located


----------

